# now all I get is a white screen when I try to read a thread



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now the white screen is filling with what looks like a database dump of all the posts for the thread.


TAM is broken tonight


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

sometimes it works...sometimes it don't...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Having the same problem from time to time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh If I click on reply I can see the posts below cause it's going to advanced. 

Weird


----------

